# Benjamin Moore to hit Target stores.



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

I just heard rumor that BM is planning to install a limited selection of product in Target stores. Supposedly this line is suppose to coordinate with their furnishing selection and may initially be limited to a selection of 16 colors. Supposedly the product will have to be ordered over the internet but will ship for free directly to the customer. 

They've also started adding QR codes the the back of their can labels that will let a customer with a smart phone go directly to the BM website where they can order their product directly instead of buying it through a local store. The BM dealers I've talked to are not happy at all. They've already lost business because people are scanning the codes and ordering the product because it's often a little cheaper online and you get free shipping. 

I can't see this killing BM dealers altogether but it has to hurt the bottom line. It seems like a really odd direction to take your business to me.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

But most paint stores are centered and focused on the contractor. Most of us like the face-to-face contact and like being able to look the guy in the face that is going to mix our 50 gallons. We want to be treated like our business means something to them. We like the, "Hey, just wanted to let you know that this is going on sale next week, so I'll go ahead and give you the sale price today." attitude and service that we receive.

While this online service appeals to the Value Meal, Amazon.com, don't want to be bothered to interact with other humans for more than 30 seconds kinda folk, like it was said, it won't kill them, just make them work a little harder to make up for any lost revenue.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Well, Sherwin Williams makes Sear's paints & Walmart sells Dutchboy, which is also made by SW. Life goes on...
Steve


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

This is aimed at the DIY designers. Not a first either really, Ace sells BM. Will be interesting to see what lines go in Target, and how they are priced.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Yes, I know most paint contractors will still want to go to the store in person. This seems aimed at the newer generation of end user that doesn't like going to retail stores. Many people now evidently prefer to order just about everything online and have it come to them. I do that myself a lot of the time. To me though, there are just some things you don't want to order online. BM obviously feels it's worth the investment so we'll see what happens.


----------



## thomasjmarino (May 1, 2011)

gideond said:


> Yes, I know most paint contractors will still want to go to the store in person. This seems aimed at the newer generation of end user that doesn't like going to retail stores. Many people now evidently prefer to order just about everything online and have it come to them. I do that myself a lot of the time. To me though, there are just some things you don't want to order online. BM obviously feels it's worth the investment so we'll see what happens.


Is that a picture of you or Carlos Santana???


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

That's me from several years ago. When I still had hair way down my back. I'm camera shy so I don't have anything recent.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BM is at Ace around here.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Fantastic. Now I can pick up a gallon of paint when I'm shopping for some brushed nickel picture frames.:thumbup:


----------



## PatsPainting (Sep 22, 2010)

Warren Buffet seems to be getting goofy lately. People who shop at target are not going to pay 60 bucks for a gallon of Aura.

Pat


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Oh, I'd image it's bee a private labeled line that touts high quality at an insanely low price tag.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

In Texas, I paid $40 for a gallon of BM flat latex at an ACE. Alot cheaper at SW, but that is what the customer wanted?
Steve




JHC said:


> This is aimed at the DIY designers. Not a first either really, Ace sells BM. Will be interesting to see what lines go in Target, and how they are priced.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

I'm not a painter so I don't know, but there seems to be a loyalty to BM that I don't see with any other brand. What is it about BM that has garnered the kind of loyalty that it seems to have? I know my dad always bought Porter and chastised me when I bought SW Superpaint for the inside of my very first house years and YEARS ago.

Just curious....


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Consistent quality. I can buy a Ben Moore paint in pretty much any price range you tell me and it will preform really well. 

Finish quality on their high end paints is the best among the local US paints I have ever used.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

BM is really smart with how they snag new designers and architects. They are the only company I know of that actively pursues providing free color libraries to students fresh out of design school. That is the first library they'll have their hands on and it also has a good color selection compared to some of the others. Once you put that took in the architect's hands that becomes the first product they are likely to spec on a job. As a results, not only does a lot of commercial work get speced as BM, but high end residential, i.e. the ones that can afford to hire a designer, also get BM. That get's it a reputation of being a higher quality paint. Everyone knows higher price equals higher quality. That reputation has stuck for so long now that despite the recent dive in quality they've taken on several products (this coming from painters I've picked up because they aren't willing to pay the high price for product they feel in no longer the quality it once was) BM still comes across as the best paint you can get to many people.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Bm is no where close to SW in anything other than price.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I have painted for 35 years now and I have used all kinds of paints over the years and BM always comes out on top. SW has a cheaper price but I don't care for SW cause of the quality of the primer and paints but the biggest pevee I have is the Attitude of the help. I have been to stores in Detroit they sell you old product, I had a job and needed Peel Away they sold me 4 buckets three of them were expired by as much as 4 years, and one of the pails had a crack in the bucket so the Peel-Away was drying out. When I questioned them on what were they going to do they acted like "Oh well dude!" So I stay clear of SW. I have stayed with BM for 18 years now, I will buy other brands depending on the job, But I perfer BM hands down:thumbsup:


----------



## PatsPainting (Sep 22, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Bm is no where close to SW in anything other than price.


lol - ok

Pat


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Pat I when I read that I was like...


----------



## Rent A Painter (May 29, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Bm is no where close to SW in anything other than price.


That's bullsh!t


----------

